# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Βοήθεια, σέρνομαι...

## TRELOSAKIS

Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
είμαι ο SUB 8842 και είμαι client στον ataraxo. Έχω συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο από το καλοκαίρι αλλά έλειπα λόγω δουλειάς στο εξωτερικό για τέσσερις μήνες και ουσιαστικά χρησιμοποιοώ το δίκτυο από τέλη Δεκεμβρίου. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι κυριολεκτικά σέρνομαι δήλαδή σε σημείο που ούτε στο Forum δεν μπορώ να μπώ μέσω δικτύου και μπαίνω μέσω internet. 
Μπορεί να μου δώσει κάποιος κάποια λύση στο πρόβλημά μου γιατί μάλλον πιστεύω από τα λίγα που έχω καταλάβει ότι έχουμε μαζευτεί πολλοί στον ataraxo και τον έχουμε γονατίσει, εκτος βέβαια και αν φταίω εγώ αλλά παρατήρησα ότι πολύ νωρίς το πρωί είμαι καλά και μετά βουτάω...

Έχω αρκετά καλή οπτική του λεκανοπεδίου οπότε εάν χρειάζεται να πέσω σε άλλον δε νομίζω να είναι πρόβλημα.

Τελειώνοντας το κατεβατό μου μετά από μία κουβέντα που είχα με τον altair σκέφτομαι να γίνω κάποια στιγμή (και με κάποια βοήθεια ΒΒ) το πότε όμως εξαρτάται και από το budget το οποίο αυτή τη στιγμή δεν περισσεύει.

Please help me...

----------


## ririco

Μπορεις εαν θες να γυρισεις την κεραια σου προς τους πιο γειτονικους-κοντινους κομβους οπως 
Fencer 4785
Igna 6985
Ryloth 7725
Nikpet(αν και εχει πολλους client)
και εμενα εαν εχεις οπτικη που εχω μονο 1 πελατη.

----------


## igna

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα,
> είμαι ο SUB 8842 και είμαι client στον ataraxo. Έχω συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο από το καλοκαίρι αλλά έλειπα λόγω δουλειάς στο εξωτερικό για τέσσερις μήνες και ουσιαστικά χρησιμοποιοώ το δίκτυο από τέλη Δεκεμβρίου. Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι κυριολεκτικά σέρνομαι δήλαδή σε σημείο που ούτε στο Forum δεν μπορώ να μπώ μέσω δικτύου και μπαίνω μέσω internet. 
> Μπορεί να μου δώσει κάποιος κάποια λύση στο πρόβλημά μου γιατί μάλλον πιστεύω από τα λίγα που έχω καταλάβει ότι έχουμε μαζευτεί πολλοί στον ataraxo και τον έχουμε γονατίσει, εκτος βέβαια και αν φταίω εγώ αλλά παρατήρησα ότι πολύ νωρίς το πρωί είμαι καλά και μετά βουτάω...
> 
> Έχω αρκετά καλή οπτική του λεκανοπεδίου οπότε εάν χρειάζεται να πέσω σε άλλον δε νομίζω να είναι πρόβλημα.
> 
> Τελειώνοντας το κατεβατό μου μετά από μία κουβέντα που είχα με τον altair σκέφτομαι να γίνω κάποια στιγμή (και με κάποια βοήθεια ΒΒ) το πότε όμως εξαρτάται και από το budget το οποίο αυτή τη στιγμή δεν περισσεύει.
> 
> Please help me...


Όπως καταλαβαίνεις πρέπει να αλλάξεις κόμβο, ο Ατάραχος έχει πολύ κόσμο πάνω του και σέρνονται όλοι. 
Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχουν ουρές στο ap του

----------


## christopher

Ειμαστε 200m μακριά. Εμένα δεν με πιάνεις??? Για κάνε ένα scan πάλι στην περιοχή. Γιατί αν με πιάνεις και πέφτεις πάνω στον ataraxo .... είσαι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΣ.

O Ιγνάτιος έχει δίκιο για τις ουρές. Με τόσο κόσμο πάνω στον ataraxo δε νομίζω να μπορεί να μιλήσει κανείς από αυτούς με VoIP. O Nikpet που έχει πρόσβαση ας κάνει ένα κόπο να τις βάλει όποτε μπορεί.

----------


## TRELOSAKIS

Παιδιά ήρεμα μη βαράτε όλοι μαζί, λοιπον το σκανάρισμα το έκανα το καλοκαίρι με τι βοήθεια από το ξαδερφάκι μου altair και αν θυμάμαι καλά τον ataraxo τον εβλεπα καλά αλλά από τότε έπεσαν πάνω του και άλλοι τέσσερις αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Λοιπόν θα κανονίσω μέσα στην εβδομάδα για να πάρω την κάρτα του Altair για να σκανάρω και θα σας ξαναπώ. θα βγάλω μια snapshoot για να μου πείτε που να γυρίσω καλύτερα

----------


## christopher

TRELOSAKIS είσαι κοντά στο Market In; Εσύ έχεις βάλει το πιάτο ανάποδα με το feeder προς τα πάνω;

----------


## TRELOSAKIS

Ναι, ναι το έβαλα έτσι το πιάτο γιατί δεν μπορούσα να το γυρίσω πιο χαμηλά εάν το έβαζα κανονικά. Λες να έχω κάνει βλακεία?

----------


## ALTAiR

Παίδες γειά σας.
Εγώ είμαι αυτός που τον παιδεύω.
Δυστυχώς δε με βγάζει ο δρόμος προς τα κει συχνά. Σπάνια θα έλεγα.
VοIP δεν παίζει...  ::  
O Αταραχος είχε καλύτερο σήμα στο scan από τον γειτονικό Fencer, πολύ κοντά όμως σε σήμα. Ίσως κάποιο εμπόδιο ανάμεσα.
Μήπως έχει κάποιος από σας laptop με καρτούλα ready for scan να βοηθούσε την κατάσταση με ένα πλήρες scan? Γιατί δυστυχώς μόνο desktop pc παίζει προς το παρόν.
Αν μελλοντικά μπορεί ο SUB καλό είναι να τον βοηθήσετε για κανά link αφού όποιος πάει στην ταράτσα του θα διαπιστώσει αμέσως ότι πρόκειτα για καλή περίπτωση οπτικής επαφής και μπορεί να δώσει λύσεις και διέξοδο για πολλούς κόμβους της περιοχής. 
Tracert που κοιτάω τα βράδυα είναι ολίγον τι απαράδεκτα.

Ποστάρω ένα από τα καλύτερα traces που έχω πετύχει μέχρι τώρα (τώρα που γράφω το έκανα το trace) 
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert 10.44.187.45

Tracing route to 10.44.187.45 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.21.133.1
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.49.229.137
3 20 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.21.120.217
4 2 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-racer.zabounis.awmn [10.49.225.99]
5 3 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-zabounis.limah.awmn [10.35.160.97]
6 33 ms 6 ms 23 ms gw-limah.b52.awmn [10.42.44.130]
7 21 ms 11 ms 42 ms gw-b52.tlogic.awmn [10.42.44.121]
8 23 ms 41 ms 29 ms wrap2.tlogic.awmn [10.42.47.3]
9 21 ms 7 ms 32 ms 10.44.187.89
10 97 ms 13 ms 44 ms 10.44.187.45

Trace complete.

και το βραδάκι θα κάνω edit να προσθέσω και το βραδυνό trace με τα 1500άρια στο τέλος!!!

Ο ataraxos αμέσως ανταποκρίθηκε και έκοψε subnetάκι, αλλά δυστυχώς έχει πολύ κόσμο πάνω του και το ξαδερφάκι δε με άκουσε(καλύτερα που παιδεύτηκα για να μάθει  ::  ). Happy leeching!!!

Βοηθήστε σας παρακαλώ το ξαδερφάκι και αυτός θα σας κάνει μια βόλτα με το υποβρύχιο!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## christopher

@ trelosakis: Μια χαρά είναι το πιάτο σου. Δεν έχεις κάνει βλακεία.

@Alpha στον αστερισμό του Αετού:
ο Ataraxos το έχει λίγο δυνατά για να μπορέσει να εξυπηρετήσει.
Για μένα στοχεύστε αριστερά από την πορτοκαλί πολυκατοικία που μόλις χτίζεται απέναντι σας, στο κενό που δημιουργείται, πάνω από τους ηλιακούς στο βάθος. Αν βγείτε πιο πάνω στη διαστάυρωση θα δείτε τις κεραίες. Ίσως υπάρχει κάποια άλλη πολυκατοικία μπροστά. Δοκιμάστε scan από άλλη γωνία αν δεν πιάνετε.
Αν μπορείτε στείλτε το παλιό scan που είχατε κάνει.

Έχουμε ζητήσει να μοιραστούν οι πελάτες το ataraxou είτε σε μένα είτε σε κάποιους άλλους που πιάνουν, για να ξελαφρώσει το ΑΡ του, αλλά κανένας δεν ανταποκρίνεται. Όσοι βολευτηκαν δεν το αλλάζουν ακόμα και ας σέρνονται.

----------


## TRELOSAKIS

ok θα προσπαθήσω σήμερα το απόγευμα και θα σου πω αλλά δεν έχω scanner θα σε σημαδέψω χειροκίνητα εάν σε βλέπω

----------


## ALTAiR

> ok θα προσπαθήσω σήμερα το απόγευμα και θα σου πω αλλά δεν έχω scanner θα σε σημαδέψω χειροκίνητα εάν σε βλέπω


Μη βιάζεσαι, αν δεν παίζει κάποιο laptop στην περιοχή έλα από το σπίτι να σου δανείσω την pci, καλώδιο(feeder έχεις) και κάνε full scan. Το dlink με το site survey δεν προσφέρεται για scan.

----------


## TRELOSAKIS

Ok Γιάννη αυτό θα κάνουμε. Όσο για τον Fencer βλέπω οριακά από τη γωνία της ταράτσας έναν από τους ηλιακούς όχι όμως τις κεραίες είναι μια κωλοπολυκατοικία ακριβώς στην ευθεία

----------


## ALTAiR

> Ok Γιάννη αυτό θα κάνουμε. Όσο για τον Fencer βλέπω οριακά από τη γωνία της ταράτσας έναν από τους ηλιακούς όχι όμως τις κεραίες είναι μια κωλοπολυκατοικία ακριβώς στην ευθεία


No problem,
Bin Landen...  ::

----------


## christopher

Τα παιδιά που έχουν laptop αυτή τη στιγμή λείπουν και δεν μπορουν να βοηθήσουν άμεσα.

Δυστυχώς οι κεραίες βρίσκονται λίγο πίσω από τους ηλιακούς. Αν βγείτε στη γωνία θα τις δείτε.

Αν καταφέρετε και βρείτε οπτική, συζητάω και για backbone.  :: 

κόμβος Fencer.

----------


## christopher

TRELOSAKIS εσύ είσαι με το "submarine" που συνδέθηκες σήμερα? Έχεις ένα DWL-900AP+ ? Βλέπω αυτά τα ονόματα συνδεμένα στο ΑΡ.

----------


## TRELOSAKIS

Καλημέρα
Ναι χίλια συγνώμη που δεν σε ειδοποίησα απλά βρήκα λίγο χρόνο το πρωι και είπα να κάνω scan. To πρώτο scan είναι μόνο με feeder και το δεύτερο είναι με την κεραία μαζί όπου και σε κέντραρα. Το πρώτο είναι περιφερειακό ενώ το δεύτερο προς τον igna μία και μετά σε εσένα. Η κεραία μου είναι κεντραρισμένη πάνω σου οπότε εάν θες να ολοκληρώσουμε τη σύνδεση να ειδοποιήσω και τον ataraxo ότι βγαίνω από πάνω του.  ::

----------


## TRELOSAKIS

Ιδού και τα scan

----------


## christopher

Το scan no 2 δείχνει οτι έχουμε οπτική. Λογικά από την ταράτσα σου θα πρέπει να βλέπεις την omni κεραία λίγο πιο δεξιά από την πορτοκαλί πολυκατοικία. Κέντραρε σωστά και μέχρι το βράδυ (μετά τις 7 αλλιώς αν δεν προλάβω αυριο το πρωί) θα σου στείλω pm αναλυτικό για τις ΙΡ. 

Χαιρετώ.  ::

----------


## TRELOSAKIS

Λοιπόν καλύτερο από το σήμα στο scan 2 δεν κατάφερα να πετύχω και την κεραία την έχω αφήσει στο σημείο αυτό. Πάντως από το σημείο που είναι η κεραία δε σε βλέπω μπορεί να σε βλέπω από ανακλάσεις αν και το σήμα ήταν σταθερό. Anyway περιμένω με λαχτάρα  ::   ::   ::  .

----------


## ALTAiR

Christopher, το ξαδερφάκι είναι καλό παλληκάρι, να το γνωρίσεις από κοντά. Έχει και τέλεια οπτική για πολλά σημεία του λεκανοπεδίου και αν θέλετε μπορεί να παίξει μπάλλα(με λίγη βοήθεια) και να δώσει λύσεις για την περιοχή. 
Ξέρεις και τον maid ? Μου πε καλά λόγια για σένα!!!

----------


## ALTAiR

> Λοιπόν καλύτερο από το σήμα στο scan 2 δεν κατάφερα να πετύχω και την κεραία την έχω αφήσει στο σημείο αυτό. Πάντως από το σημείο που είναι η κεραία δε σε βλέπω μπορεί να σε βλέπω από ανακλάσεις αν και το σήμα ήταν σταθερό. Anyway περιμένω με λαχτάρα    .


Είχε αναδυθεί το υποβρύxιο ή έκανες scan από το βυθό?  ::   ::

----------


## christopher

TRELOSAKIS έχεις pm.  ::

----------


## TRELOSAKIS

Το είδα thanks

----------

